

Our Craigslist (by Khoi Vinh) - castway
http://www.subtraction.com/2009/09/15/our-craigslist

======
rgrieselhuber
I have yet to see a single Craigslist redesign that improves on the existing
site in any significant way, IMHO.

------
lsb
The "tragedy of Craigslist"? It's one of the most popular sites on the
internet, one of the highest revenue per employee companies _anyhwere_ \---
and somehow it's a tragedy because they're still using table-based layouts?

------
caffeine
The original is waaay better than that.

------
zaidf
Don't fix if it ain't broken.

------
cousin_it
I can't shake the feeling that the programming equivalent of such redesigns is
rewriting stuff in Lisp for no reason. Everyone desperately wants to believe
their own profession is important, and prove it to others.

------
webology
I normally really like Khoi Vinh's work but he fell short in my eyes. It
definitely has a NY Times feel to it. Apparently redesigning Craigslist is
harder then even great designers think.

~~~
imajes
I actually really like what Khoi did - remember, it's more about information
design than visual identity that defines Craigslist- Khoi opened it up, added
lines (helps the eyes deal with the immense amount of text) and called out
important stuff.

Dropping the list of cities is a massive improvement too.

------
lucifer
The difficulties (or problems) that the 'establishment' has with craigslist
are fundamentally philosophical.

To wit, I wonder how that 'watch list' scales under load, and whether in the
process of supporting it Craig and co. will need to expand their staff to
nytimes proportions, and thus, start wondering about how to make money to feed
all the new additions.

The whole beauty of craigslist.org is that it serves a Facebook scale audience
without any of the theatrics.

